# Powermatic Model 100 planer



## McAndy (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey guys I found a Powermatic planer on CL for 350. http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/4620679596.html I don't know much about them and I was hoping for some insight before I drove an hour to look at it. Any input you guys have on this machine, price range etc. would be very helpful.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Look on http://owwm.org. There have been threads
about assessing those planers.

It looks pretty good in the pictures. It's the feedworks
on old planers that can wear down.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

That's a pretty good price. I would make sure to bring a board to see how it runs. There's lots of stuff on the interweb about them. Here's a link for good information…

Http://www.owwm.org/viewforum.php?f=1

It's a heavy machine, 400-450 lbs. is it a 3phase, or 220v? I love my PM 100.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

I just picked one up a couple weeks ago. I was in the market for a Parks when some one suggested a 100 to me. I did a search and found one within driving distance. A couple emails to the owner, some haggling and I made the deal. My machine is completely out of adjustment but looks to be in solid. The owner tried to adjust with no manual. Mine is a 1955, though there were very few changes made in the 50 year run that these were produced. My original 3 phase motor was swapped for a new single phase 3hp US made baldor in the past 10 years or so I would guess. I have read several people say this is the the best 12 planer ever made. There are a couple more that may be better but they are significantly more rare. I paid $500 for mine and feel like a got a pretty darn good deal. I saw that one a few days ago. At $350 you are doing great. The only concern I would have is the table weld. I would definitely have a 2ft straight edge when I went to check it out. Here are a few pictures of mine.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

That's a real good planer. That price is certainly worth the hour drive to check it out.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like it is Built Like a Tank. No problems with it bouncing around.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree about the table, close inspection with a straight edge will let you know if it is a problem. Take a close look at the bed rollers as well, those can cause some issues if out of alignment but are easily adjusted.

All things considered, it looks like a good deal.


----------



## JFred (Mar 3, 2014)

Probably better take along 3 real good friend to help you TRY to get it moved


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Onesojourner- I saw your machine on another forum(?).
Did you figure out the, why of the wooden locking mechanism on the engage handle?


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a picture of mine…
I'm not too crazy about the Rockler dust collector on top.
Something I plan on working on later…


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

> Onesojourner- I saw your machine on another forum(?).
> Did you figure out the, why of the wooden locking mechanism on the engage handle?
> 
> - Gentile


Nope I have not done anything with the machine except park it in the shop. I am in the middle of setting up my dust collection system and then I have a couple more projects to finish before fall is here before I can even think about digging into this machine. I will update my thread on owwm when I start digging in.


----------



## McAndy (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the information guys. It is 220V 3Phase so I won't be able to power it at my house. It's sad I was looking forward to using this machine.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

A phase convertor will run you about $100, and you'll have a machine that will last you a lifetime.


----------



## giser3546 (May 15, 2014)

I just recently got my hands on a 220v 1ph 5hp 20" sunhill planer that was similar. Just getting the thing to my house required a fork lift, an engine hoist, and 4 other people. Once I had it home I had to invest in about $150 for gear oil, a dial indicator, 220v outlet, a dust collector, and a few other things I never thought would be needed. Took me about a month of tuning and organizing before I could even turn the thing on, but once I got it I absolutely love it, even the sound it makes makes me happy. Also love the fact that I will never need to upgrade my planer. If a phase converter is the biggest issue I'd say you should go for it.


----------

